# who wants to see a pic of beautiful rhom



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=93629


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yowzer!


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That looks bad, really bad man and its a new rhom too. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

Serrapygo said:


> [snapback]1143141[/snapback]​


yea that was a few days ago

here is tonight


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

oh man, i hope he/she gets better. *crosses fingers*


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

That is digusting!!! jks

Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Poor guy


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

thats the nastiest sore i have ever seen


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

just looking at that is giving me a headache








Poor rhom.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

woow whats that







that's looks bad


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Have you tried a mixture of pimafix/melafix to heal him ? 
and I read in your last post 84 degress ? 
Bring the temp down to at least 82 ...

hope he recovers ...


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Is that an alien popping out of his head? Hope your fishy does better man, id hate to see it bite the big one.


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Have you tried a mixture of pimafix/melafix to heal him ?
> and I read in your last post 84 degress ?
> Bring the temp down to at least 82 ...
> 
> ...


i got melafix today...thank you

here are some better pics


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Good luck with him making it...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

i have never seen anything like that in my life. sorry about your fish.
wes


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

That looks very bad... I cross my finger for your fish


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Let us know how he does....


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> i have never seen anything like that in my life. sorry about your fish.
> wes
> [snapback]1144953[/snapback]​


wow, when a veteran says that....... it really makes you gotta wonder what it is.....

maybe frank can help out here


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Let us know how he does....
> [snapback]1146470[/snapback]​


I think he is gonna make it. Everything that appears to wanted to rot away has done so. I have him set up in a 25 gal hospital tank with a large Emperor filter and his "Melafix" medication given to him every night as well as salt during the day. Looks like this maybe the time where it grows back. Has downed a couple feeders and beefharts with in the last week. Got him only on beefhart now.

Here's todays pic.

http://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/mikebo22/token5.jpg


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

hope he makes it


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

in my experience if a piranha eats theres a good chance they will make it. good luck.
wes


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> in my experience if a piranha eats theres a good chance they will make it. good luck.
> wes
> [snapback]1150001[/snapback]​


I agree.

That's amazing, I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## jesterx626 (Jul 27, 2005)

Why are you feeding him feeders?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Good luck, hope he recovers.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

it looked like dropsy of course now i suppose his body has gotten rid of the damaged tissue and is regenerating so give him lots of protien and keep the tank clean


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

can someone please figure out what this is and let us now how to prevent this with all of our experts someone has to know something about what is going on with this poor rhom


----------



## mikebo22 (May 5, 2005)

jesterx626 said:


> Why are you feeding him feeders?
> [snapback]1150225[/snapback]​


I'm not. I said he is only on beefhart now.


----------

